# Angelscheinkurs in Warendorf/Sassenberg?



## root (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo, hat einer Ahnung, wo ich in Warendorf/Sassenberg einen Angelschein machen kann?
Ich bin 22 Jahre alt.

Mfg


----------



## Seemöwe (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelscheinkurs in Warendorf/Sassenberg?*

Moin 

Versuch es damal

Für den Erwerb eines Fischereischeines ist grundsätzlich das Ablegen der Fischerprüfung erforderlich. Das Mindestalter für die Zulassung zur Prüfung ist 13 Jahre.     

Die Prüfung besteht aus einem schriftlichen Teil (höchstens 90 Minuten und einem praktischen Teil (höchstens 15 Minuten. Sie wird in deutscher Sprache abgehalten.         

*Termine:    * 
Der Kreis Warendorf als Untere Fischereibehörde führt im Mai/Juni und November/Dezember eines jeden Jahres die Fischerprüfung durch.       

Seitenanfang

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/
*Gebühren*

Die Gebühr für die Ablegung der Fischerprüfung beträgt 30,00 € und ist nach Erhalt des Zulassungsbescheides zu überweisen. 

Seitenanfang

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/
*Formulare, Online-Verfahren, Dokumente*


Anmeldung zur Fischerprüfung
Seitenanfang


*Zuständige Organisationseinheit(en)*


Ordnungsamt
Seitenanfang

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/
*Ansprechpartner*

*Franz-Josef Naber*
E-Mail: Franz-Josef.Naber@kreis-warendorf.de
Telefon: 02581/53-2135
zum Kontaktformular


*Elfi Zika*
E-Mail: Elfi.Zika@kreis-warendorf.de
Telefon: 02581/53-2135
zum Kontaktformular



Gruß Seemöwehttps://www.kreis-warendorf.de/verw...af12cce43d5d6a881f912f243dc1a9a#centrecontent


----------

